# Fiat Ducato Speakers



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone replaced the door speakers in their Ducato MH?

I have the 2004 Ducato and want to change the speakers. I am able to cut our bigger holes for new speakers but I would rather replace with the minimal amount of fuss.

Does anyone know the speaker size? Are they standard speaker sizes or do they require an adaptor?

Any help would be great.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 99638 (Jun 12, 2006)

i am thinking of changing my speakers also .
i had a quick look at the weekend i think they are 12cm speakers
as long as you get the right size it should not be a problem you might have to cut the fiat plugs off as they are not standard connectors.not sure if the standard speakers in the doors are just bass speakers or not, as there are more speakers in the dash that look like midrange/tweeters
lets hope someone on here knows more!!


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I did pose a question a few weeks ago about trying to improve the sound quality from the system that came with the van.

In the end i gave up and thought little could be done by adding different speakers.It is necessary that i can replay CDs with good fidelity & honest sound.

My solution was to buy a quality Creative Zen 20GB Mp3 player with a large memory and a pair of Sennheiser earphones.About £170.oo

I can live with the radio/speakers for news and other bits and pieces.Never have listened to radio whilst driving.

But then i only have myself to consider.

Aural bliss and i don't have to worry about disturbing the neighbors.

Nick


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I fitted a pair in my new Ducato on Saturday, it had the holes pre-cut and the wiring ready - with the non-standard plug as above. 

The size was 17cm (6.5") and there were quite a few choices on Ebay - I got these in the end: "PIONEER TS-E1776, 6.5-inch (17cm) 180W CAR SPEAKERS" 

They sound great and were easy to fit. If you carefully remove the plastic plug from the Fiat connector you're left with two metal terminals that do fit the speaker connectors. 

The titchy speakers in the dashboard seem to work well in combination with these

good luck!


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I managed to pull out the old standard CD player and replaced it with a Sony CD player that plays MP3 CDs.

I have changed and installed many different types of car hi-fi so it was not too much of a problem.

However, one thig did crop up. When I disconnected the old CD player, it has 3 sockets. One for power, one for speakers and a 3rd connector.

The 1st 2 I expected but I have never seen this 3rd connector before. It has only got 3 wires connected and the diagram on the CD player shows them as being RC-A, RC-B and Earth. Does anyone know what the RC-A and RC-B connectors do?

I also checked the door speakers. Looks straight forward. One good thing is that they are mounted on plastic door covers so should be easy to enlarge them to fit different speakers.

The ones fitted in the dash as tweaters, but they have a deep recess that should be able to fit 10cm door speakers.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I asked the same question on here recently

it's something to do with mobile phones - what I don't know...

does your system work without the ignition on? Mine doesn't, to my annoyance, there are suggestions that I need to join the 'permanent live' and the 'ignition live' wires together to get round it - but don't want to blow anything up. Does that solution sound right to you?


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have the same problem. It does not work without the ignition being on where the old CD player would come on with the ignition off.

I have not had time to check how it is all fully wired up yet, but in the past If I wanted a CD player available with the ignition off I would connect it to a permanent Live, and to ignition live if It was to switch off when the ignition was off.

Rewiring to a permanent live would be the answer


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*radio permanent or ignition feed*

This is for a peugeot boxer but I am told it is basically a fiat just re-badged so may work.

To get a permanent or ignition controlled feed there is one behind the glovebox presuming RHD vehicle.

If you take out the glovebox + dash just a few screws and easy to get at, behind you will find a Grey/Blue multi plug this may or may not have the other half of the plug attached. On my Nuevo it does not.

In this plug you will find various coloured wires they are as follows.

Red/Black - 12v supply
Blue - Ignition controlled
Black - Earth
Light blue/black - indicator
Pink/white - indicator
Grey/Yellow - doors

Hope this is of help.

I replaced my CD/radio and wired to the Ignition control wire.

Pete


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

How did you undo the dash?

Mine's fixed on with those funny star-shaped things that are like hex bolts but fit no allen keys or screwdrivers in my possession!


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Beagle

You are talking about Torx screws. These are star shaped. You will need to buy the correct size to un-screw the screws.

You may be lucky that some sets that have a single handle with bits that you can change sometimes have Torx bits included. If you have one of these lying around, have a look.

Alternative would be to go to Halfords and buy one in there


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Torx screws as above buy yourself one of the multi sets don't cost a lot and they will probably include allen key set that fit in the screwdriver you will need this for the bottom LH screws.

Pete


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well...

The dashboard came out last night and I found the grey/blue plug that was mentioned.

However, there was no permanent live in all the wires. Also I counted 7 wires instead of the six and they were all different colours to the ones mentioned.

So there would appear to be some differences between the Fiat Ducato and Peugeot Boxer wiring looms.

I will do a search and see if I can find a wiring diagram for a Ducato


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I found this on a Fiat forum. Not tested it myself, but may be worth looking into...

*Take the radio out till you can get at the connector at the rear. There is a supply to the connector, on pin 4 I think which has 12v on all the time. This is for the radio memory. If you've got a test meter or light use that and you will soon find it. Check again for the one that is switched by the ignition, pin 7 i think again. 
Cut the one from the ignition, and splice one onto the permanent 12v supply to the radio feed*

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thought I would update this with my findings....

I have now got a working CD player with the ignition off.

I found that the wiring was the opposite way around to my CD player.

The main red wire on the Ducato is ignition controlled (Pin 7) and pin 4 is supposed to be always live. 

If I wired the CD player in as normal, I found the CD player worked fine but would not save radio stations or other settings.

If I swapped the 2 around, The radio worked fine but would not come on if the ignition was off.

So, I spliced the wire from Pin 7 onto Pin 4 and now all works fine and dandy.


----------

